# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  HIT vs Power Bodybuilding

## IronClydes

Opinions? Which one is best overall; and which one is best when paired with an athletes high cardio training routine?

High Intensity Training (intensity and beyond-failure focused: short, intense, low-rep, drop-sets, rest-pauses) 

Power Bodybuilding (progressive overload focused: longer rest periods, heavy weight, lower rep ranges with a smidgen of high rep work to wrap it up).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Better for what? And did you just make up power bodybuilding?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> Better for what? And did you just make up power bodybuilding?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


It's a mix of power lifting and body building .

It can be set up many ways.

Few sets big pump light weight followed by big weight low reps a few sets

----------


## BG

I’m for power body building all the way, just much more interesting to me. I tried to add some HIT in, but if you do it correctly it’s very hard on your body. 

If you can find a nice mix of both you would probably be best off, but recovery would have to be well thought out.

----------


## Obs

Entirely dependant upon goals and the individual in every way. 

My way is best though and I am not telling because I am just the best there is and if the info fell into the wrong hands it could mean the end of life on earth. Except for me. 
I dont want that though because I like a few people.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Entirely dependant upon goals and the individual in every way. 
> 
> My way is best though and I am not telling because I am just the best there is and if the info fell into the wrong hands it could mean the end of life on earth. Except for me. 
> I dont want that though because I like a few people.


Yeah, that's what I was trying to get at. It depends on your goals. The important thing is getting to the gym and hitting quality reps. I don't really think one is better than the other as long as the rep range /exercise selection is in line with those goals

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Opinions? Which one is best overall; and which one is best when paired with an athletes’ high cardio training routine?
> 
> High Intensity Training (intensity and beyond-failure focused: short, intense, low-rep, drop-sets, rest-pauses) 
> 
> Power Bodybuilding (progressive overload focused: longer rest periods, heavy weight, lower rep ranges with a smidgen of high rep work to wrap it up).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to remember from a couple of years back, were you into cycling?

----------


## IronClydes

> Trying to remember from a couple of years back, were you into cycling?


Good memory, Proximal.

Yes, I was and still am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IronClydes

Thanks for the feedback fellas.

I was thinking the same. HIT seems to tear my joints up more too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

